# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] ابحث عن  فكرة مشروع

## angelheart

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
انا لسه جديدة في المنتدى ده ودخلتلو على امل اني الاقي جواب لسؤالي...
بفكر اعمل مشروع صغير في مصر (المنصورة) ابتدي بيه حياتي العملية بس رأس المال على ما أظن صغير 10000 جنيه معندش فكرة عن الامور حتجري ازاي و لا المجال اللي ممكن اشتغل فيه..لو ي حد ممكن يساعدني بافكار و آراء اكون ممنونة

----------


## dr-volcano

السلام عليكم
برجاء توضيح بعد النقاط لارشاد من يريد مساعدتك مثل :
-سنك
-الشهادات والخبرات
-هل المبلغ قابل للزيادة فيما بعد ام لا
-هل تمتلكين عمل فى الوقت الحالى
-الدافع الذى جعلك تفكرين فى عمل مشروع
-هل لابد ان يكون المشروع داخل المنصورة
برجاء التوضيح 
ونتمنى لك التوفيق
keep on touch

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

مساء الخير،
سيدتي، كلامك يذكرني بشبابي حينما كنت أعمل في بيع السيارات. كان بعض العملاء يقول "عايز عربية كويسة" فكنا نقع في حيرة لأن مفهوم "عربية كويسة" متنوع بقدر تنوع البشر، فهل يقصد متينة، أم اقتصادية، أم سريعة... أم ماذا؟
كذلك المشاريع -في رأيي المتواضع- تتنوع بقدر تنوع أصحابها وقدراتهم، وإليك بعض المحددات التي أرجو أن تساعدك:
1- القدرة على إنشاء المشروع من لا شيء. (مال، بشر،معدات،مكان ولوازم خاصة).
2- القدرة على إدارة المشروع ليستمر بنجاح (مال، خبرة، أفراد، سوق، ظروف أخرى).
3- القدرة على تسويق وبيع الخدمة أو المنتج (سوق، أفراد).
4- القدرة على التحصيل (لثمن المنتج أو الخدمة) فأسهل شيء هو البيع وأصعب شيء هو التحصيل.
وطبعا يلزم وجود خطة أو على الأقل رؤية وسياسة واضحة لكل بند مما سبق.
هذا بإيجاز شديد، وكما قال المثل "أعط العيش لخبازه"... فماذا باستطاعتك أن تخبزي؟
مع أرق تحياتي وتمنياتي بالتوفيق،
أيمن رشدي

----------

